# Fishfinder or Combo unit for hobie outback



## Barker (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi,

I am thinking about getting a fish finder for my Hobie Outback. Is it worth getting a combo unit or a straight fish finder ? and what make and model would you recommend i go for ?

thanks


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Hiya barker & welcome to the site.

All comes down to 1 thing really......

Whats your budget?


----------



## Barker (Jan 17, 2011)

between $300 and $500

and then of course colour or grayscale ?

cheers
Bazza


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Barker,

After getting some feedback here on AKFF I went and got a Garmin 300c and am really happy with it.

It's a nice compact colour unit. I have the battery stowed in a gear bucket in the the rear 'hatch' on my Outback and the transducer is mounted near the mast support inside the hull. The head unit I attach to a R.A.M. mount in the well near the handle on the right hand side of the yak.

For some more info on the unit follow this link - https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=11185

Cheers,

Justin


----------



## Sim (Mar 8, 2011)

Is the colour any more difficult to read in full sun than greyscale? I'm just going on how phones screens are, generally the colour screens aren't very good in sunlight but assume these would be different?


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

I haven't had any problems reading it in full sun.

You also have a choice of two background colours, either white or dark blue.

I've found the dark blue really clear and easy to see in varying light.


----------



## Barker (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.

I spoke to Lowrance and they have a M68C S/Map unit, but it is only avaliable in the US. http://www.lowrance.com/Products/Marine/Compact-Sonar-Fishfinders/M68C-SMap/

They recommend i should look at the Eagle Cuda 350 S/MAP http://www.eaglenav.com.au/Products/Fishfinders/CUDA-350-SMap/


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

I see BCF have the Garmin 300C Fishfinders on sale at the moment for $249. (QLD catalogue)


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Kahuna, I have been keeping an eye out for a decent color dual sensor sounder on special for awhile. I rang up and reserved one today.


----------



## stinkfinger (Apr 13, 2011)

Lowrence x50 ive got is great. Nice wide screen. Didnt have enough coin for the pro or elite but the 50 is enough for me. It fits nicely on my outback and picks up nicely out in the briney.


----------

